# Where is the Tea Party?



## rightwinger

Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
Not a peep


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.


----------



## Manonthestreet

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


There isn't enough of em...and which dems voted to cut spending


----------



## The Irish Ram

If you weren't worried about the other trillions of dollars the politicians racked up, no need to worry about 1.5.
Put this in perspective:
I owe you $100 dollars.  I will pay you in 1 million seconds.  You will have your money in 11 days.
If I pay you in 1 billion seconds, you will have your money in 31 years.
If I pay you in 1 trillion seconds, you will have your money in 31,688 years.

There is no country rich enough to pay off trillions of dollars of debt.  If* we* were, we wouldn't have  borrowed the money to begin with. It's a little late to start whining now...


----------



## IsaacNewton

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



They only activate when a black man becomes president. And at that moment they know without reservation that the world is about to end. So like the cicada they are in hiding until the next outbreak. Can they be anymore hypocritical? 

2009 "The illegal Kenyan is going to bankrupt the country we must have a balanced budget NOW! Keep the government's hands off of my Medicare!"
2018 "Hey you know Trump and the Republicans have created in one year a $1.5 trillion dollar deficit which will quickly drive the debt towards $30 trillion dollars. And they now want to cut Medicare, Medicaid, and Social Security to pay for the $1.5 trillion dollars which they gave to the wealthy!"........zzZZzzZzzzz....snore....zzzzZzZzzzz...zzzZ...white person now...zzzz...Hilary... @#$$#....zzz...gun..gun where's my gun....zzz..zz...


----------



## Manonthestreet

WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.

Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt


Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?


----------



## TheOldSchool

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


The tea party played its role.  It made rural areas go crazy about scary brown people.  Every single other issue they pretended to care about has been confirmed as nothing more than providing cover.  Like when conservatives say the confederacy was really only about state’s rights.


----------



## Manonthestreet

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?
Click to expand...

We always need more ...libs tol me so


----------



## TheOldSchool

Manonthestreet said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We always need more ...libs tol me so
Click to expand...


That’s post number 3 for you defending massive deficit spending in this thread.  You’re a lib now?


----------



## K9Buck

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



Obama exterminated them.


----------



## Rambunctious

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


Wow you are out of touch...the Tea Party is right here...we elected Trump dummy....and once again....the price of 8 years of Obama will cost us...get used to it....business and infrastructure and military and the middle class were all ignored by Obama and now we will have to pay up....


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?
Click to expand...

Midterm elections.


----------



## ptbw forever

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only activate when a black man becomes president. And at that moment they know without reservation that the world is about to end. So like the cicada they are in hiding until the next outbreak. Can they be anymore hypocritical?
> 
> 2009 "The illegal Kenyan is going to bankrupt the country we must have a balanced budget NOW! Keep the government's hands off of my Medicare!"
> 2018 "Hey you know Trump and the Republicans have created in one year a $1.5 trillion dollar deficit which will quickly drive the debt towards $30 trillion dollars. And they now want to cut Medicare, Medicaid, and Social Security to pay for the $1.5 trillion dollars which they gave to the wealthy!"........zzZZzzZzzzz....snore....zzzzZzZzzzz...zzzZ...white person now...zzzz...Hilary... @#$$#....zzz...gun..gun where's my gun....zzz..zz...
Click to expand...

The world is STILL about to be end, nimrod.

Obama made sure of that.


----------



## ptbw forever

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party played its role.  It made rural areas go crazy about scary brown people.  Every single other issue they pretended to care about has been confirmed as nothing more than providing cover.  Like when conservatives say the confederacy was really only about state’s rights.
Click to expand...

Or maybe it is because Trump gave them that TAX cut they wanted and attempted to do tax reform....

Kind of like how UKIP went away....after Brexit won.


----------



## TheOldSchool

ptbw forever said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party played its role.  It made rural areas go crazy about scary brown people.  Every single other issue they pretended to care about has been confirmed as nothing more than providing cover.  Like when conservatives say the confederacy was really only about state’s rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe it is because Trump gave them that TAX cut they wanted and attempted to do tax reform....
> 
> Kind of like how UKIP went away....after Brexit won.
Click to expand...

They wanted brown people out.  That's all.  Obama extended the Bush tax cuts and got us through a recession.  You dumb motherfuckers think Ted Cruz is an illegal and that Mexico's going to pay for a border wall.


----------



## edthecynic

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


Tramp is white!


----------



## edthecynic

Rambunctious said:


> Wow you are out of touch...the Tea Party is right here...we elected Trump dummy....and once again....the price of 8 years of Obama will cost us...get used to it....business and infrastructure and military and the middle class were all ignored by Obama and now we will have to pay up....


WOW! Every Right-wing lie is now Obama's fault.
You know that Obama put forward many infrastructure bills ALL of which were blocked by the GOP Congress!!!


----------



## ptbw forever

TheOldSchool said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party played its role.  It made rural areas go crazy about scary brown people.  Every single other issue they pretended to care about has been confirmed as nothing more than providing cover.  Like when conservatives say the confederacy was really only about state’s rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe it is because Trump gave them that TAX cut they wanted and attempted to do tax reform....
> 
> Kind of like how UKIP went away....after Brexit won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted brown people out.  That's all.  Obama extended the Bush tax cuts and got us through a recession.  You dumb motherfuckers think Ted Cruz is an illegal and that Mexico's going to pay for a border wall.
Click to expand...

Recessions don't destroy countries, dipshit. Obama didn't do anything but slow the recovery.

Recessions fix themselves in countries with viable economies.


----------



## Humorme

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep




All the teabaggers ever were was political disinformation artists that shut down constitutionalists and conned them into supporting National Socialist solutions on the immigration issue.

Now we've got everything short of the ultimate *POLICE STATE*, the mistaken idea we're going to get rid of little brown people from south of the border AND the constitutionalists that fought the fights and battles during my lifetime are just a memory.

And America is gone.


----------



## Humorme

The Irish Ram said:


> If you weren't worried about the other trillions of dollars the politicians racked up, no need to worry about 1.5.
> Put this in perspective:
> I owe you $100 dollars.  I will pay you in 1 million seconds.  You will have your money in 11 days.
> If I pay you in 1 billion seconds, you will have your money in 31 years.
> If I pay you in 1 trillion seconds, you will have your money in 31,688 years.
> 
> There is no country rich enough to pay off trillions of dollars of debt.  If* we* were, we wouldn't have  borrowed the money to begin with. It's a little late to start whining now...



If you sold the assets of America twice, you couldn't get us out of debt with the money.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Where are they Now ( USMB  Exclusive ):

In 2009 the Tea Party was angry and wanted a fiscal Conservative government but in 2018 they reminded those like me they supported big spending Neo-Conservatives like they did in 2006 and wasted money...

Now do not worry they will be back in 2020 and reminding America how the GOP will cut wasteful spending and after their candidate wins, well ya know they will forget that and demand pet spending bills while telling everyone how the left did it, so why not them!?!


----------



## IsaacNewton

Humorme said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the teabaggers ever were was political disinformation artists that shut down constitutionalists and conned them into supporting National Socialist solutions on the immigration issue.
> 
> Now we've got everything short of the ultimate *POLICE STATE*, the mistaken idea we're going to get rid of little brown people from south of the border AND the constitutionalists that fought the fights and battles during my lifetime are just a memory.
> 
> And America is gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are out of touch...the Tea Party is right here...we elected Trump dummy....and once again....the price of 8 years of Obama will cost us...get used to it....business and infrastructure and military and the middle class were all ignored by Obama and now we will have to pay up....
Click to expand...

Which Tea Party is that?

The one that is passionate about fiscal responsibility or the one that is a dupe to the whims of Fox News?


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep




^Appears to me as an open-ended invitation to kick him in the ass, just sayin'.


----------



## rightwinger

Tea Party is laying low waiting for the next Democratic President

Then they can be outraged at every penny spent


----------



## anotherlife

The Tea Party is half baked as usual, but they are a perfect example how a centralized power disables a competitor movement before it even begins.


----------



## Humorme

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party is laying low waiting for the next Democratic President
> 
> Then they can be outraged at every penny spent



It wouldn't be that way if the Dem president was stealing your money and telling you Mexico would give it back to you.


----------



## rightwinger

Come on USMB Teatards.......show yourself

Back when Obama was president your outrage about debt was loud and clear. Debt was going to destroy our country. We need to elect Republicans who actually care about debt

These Republicans just escalated the deficit to a trillion a year in order to give a tax cut to billionaires in a booming economy


----------



## Skull Pilot

When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?

Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.


Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt

Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt
> 
> Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point

Obama nearly doubled the national debt but you didn't care about that

IDGAF about the debt anymore because no matter how much you people say you care you all vote in politicians who increase the debt every year.

All I care about now is keeping as much of my own money as possible


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



Teabaggers have pretty much left the building now that there's an Orange as opposed to Black guy in the White House.

How We Killed the Tea Party


----------



## BuckToothMoron

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?
Click to expand...


What bill was that? Link?


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt
> 
> Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point
> 
> Obama nearly doubled the national debt but you didn't care about that
> 
> IDGAF about the debt anymore because no matter how much you people say you care you all vote in politicians who increase the debt every year.
> 
> All I care about now is keeping as much of my own money as possible
Click to expand...


Well let’s look at what Obama did

Obama came in with the economy bordering on Depression. A stock market that had lost half its value, 700,000 a month losing jobs, auto and banks collapsing, GDP at NEGATIVE 7
Obama needed to infuse cash into an economy that was borderline collapse. Republican said, now is a good time to balance the budget

Fast forward to Trump
A Stock Market that nearly tripled in value, GDP having 30 straight positive quarters, 4.7 unemployment
This is the economy that Trump had to BORROW $1.5 trillion to give tax breaks to billionaires


----------



## rightwinger

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabaggers have pretty much left the building now that there's an Orange as opposed to Black guy in the White House.
> 
> How We Killed the Tea Party
Click to expand...

Where are the USMB Teatards?
They were so vocal after Obama spent any money


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabaggers have pretty much left the building now that there's an Orange as opposed to Black guy in the White House.
> 
> How We Killed the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the USMB Teatards?
> They were so vocal after Obama spent any money
Click to expand...


Yep, and we surely heard about it twice a year or so when Obama took the family to Hawaii.

But crickets when Trump spends 3.3 million about every damned weekend for his golf outings at Mar-a-Lago.


----------



## rightwinger

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabaggers have pretty much left the building now that there's an Orange as opposed to Black guy in the White House.
> 
> How We Killed the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the USMB Teatards?
> They were so vocal after Obama spent any money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and we surely heard about it twice a year or so when Obama took the family to Hawaii.
> 
> But crickets when Trump spends 3.3 million about every damned weekend for his golf outings at Mar-a-Lago.
Click to expand...

Don’t get me started on golf

Obama played DC area courses on weekends and Republicans had a fit

Trump flies to Florida every weekend on AF 1 just so he can play on his private course


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabaggers have pretty much left the building now that there's an Orange as opposed to Black guy in the White House.
> 
> How We Killed the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the USMB Teatards?
> They were so vocal after Obama spent any money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and we surely heard about it twice a year or so when Obama took the family to Hawaii.
> 
> But crickets when Trump spends 3.3 million about every damned weekend for his golf outings at Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t get me started on golf
Click to expand...


Clearly Trump just hasn't had time to play golf. 

Hard to tweet out what Fox-n-Friends is telling him to say for 3 hours each morning and make the time.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party is laying low waiting for the next Democratic President
> 
> Then they can be outraged at every penny spent



Imagine if a half Indian American and half African American WOMAN like Kamala Harris is elected. 

Heads will explode


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt
> 
> Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point
> 
> Obama nearly doubled the national debt but you didn't care about that
> 
> IDGAF about the debt anymore because no matter how much you people say you care you all vote in politicians who increase the debt every year.
> 
> All I care about now is keeping as much of my own money as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let’s look at what Obama did
> 
> Obama came in with the economy bordering on Depression. A stock market that had lost half its value, 700,000 a month losing jobs, auto and banks collapsing, GDP at NEGATIVE 7
> Obama needed to infuse cash into an economy that was borderline collapse. Republican said, now is a good time to balance the budget
> 
> Fast forward to Trump
> A Stock Market that nearly tripled in value, GDP having 30 straight positive quarters, 4.7 unemployment
> This is the economy that Trump had to BORROW $1.5 trillion to give tax breaks to billionaires
Click to expand...


Like I said you don't care that he doubled the debt but you're whining bout a trillion more in debt


----------



## Slimdugger99

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


No, what they wanted was protection from the black boogeyman.  All the rest was made up. It was apparent then and obvious now. The minuscule middle class tax breaks you’re touting evaporate by 2020 and morph into tax increases by 2024.  In that same time period the national debt increases exponentially.  The CBO’s own estimates unmask the folly of Trump’s financial hocus pocus.  He’s not concerned because he knows all he has to do is create another boogeyman to blame and to pronounce what a wonderful job he has done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt
> 
> Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point
> 
> Obama nearly doubled the national debt but you didn't care about that
> 
> IDGAF about the debt anymore because no matter how much you people say you care you all vote in politicians who increase the debt every year.
> 
> All I care about now is keeping as much of my own money as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let’s look at what Obama did
> 
> Obama came in with the economy bordering on Depression. A stock market that had lost half its value, 700,000 a month losing jobs, auto and banks collapsing, GDP at NEGATIVE 7
> Obama needed to infuse cash into an economy that was borderline collapse. Republican said, now is a good time to balance the budget
> 
> Fast forward to Trump
> A Stock Market that nearly tripled in value, GDP having 30 straight positive quarters, 4.7 unemployment
> This is the economy that Trump had to BORROW $1.5 trillion to give tax breaks to billionaires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you don't care that he doubled the debt but you're whining bout a trillion more in debt
Click to expand...

I’m whining about the blatant hypocrisy


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you idiots going to admit that the only time one party cares about the debt is when the other party is in power?
> 
> Neither democrats nor republicans give a rat's ass about the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans pretend they do and were willing to shut down government in a fake attempt to show they care about debt
> 
> Since they took the government, they have exploded our debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point
> 
> Obama nearly doubled the national debt but you didn't care about that
> 
> IDGAF about the debt anymore because no matter how much you people say you care you all vote in politicians who increase the debt every year.
> 
> All I care about now is keeping as much of my own money as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well let’s look at what Obama did
> 
> Obama came in with the economy bordering on Depression. A stock market that had lost half its value, 700,000 a month losing jobs, auto and banks collapsing, GDP at NEGATIVE 7
> Obama needed to infuse cash into an economy that was borderline collapse. Republican said, now is a good time to balance the budget
> 
> Fast forward to Trump
> A Stock Market that nearly tripled in value, GDP having 30 straight positive quarters, 4.7 unemployment
> This is the economy that Trump had to BORROW $1.5 trillion to give tax breaks to billionaires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you don't care that he doubled the debt but you're whining bout a trillion more in debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m whining about the blatant hypocrisy
Click to expand...


And you only care about the debt increasing when republicans are in office
you don't care when the democrats are in office

That is also hypocrisy so just accept the fact that it doesn't matter who is in office the debt is going to increase and do what I do just worry about keeping as much of your own money as possible


----------



## there4eyeM

The illegal Iraq invasion and its disastrous consequences are probably the biggest contributor to the present difficulties. Previous behavior on the part of government set the stage. Continued irresponsibility seems incredible.


----------



## rightwinger

Slimdugger99 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what they wanted was protection from the black boogeyman.  All the rest was made up. It was apparent then and obvious now. The minuscule middle class tax breaks you’re touting evaporate by 2020 and morph into tax increases by 2024.  In that same time period the national debt increases exponentially.  The CBO’s own estimates unmask the folly of Trump’s financial hocus pocus.  He’s not concerned because he knows all he has to do is create another boogeyman to blame and to pronounce what a wonderful job he has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The Republicans complained about spending on disaster relief, raising the debt ceiling, spending on healthcare and education

Then borrowed money for a tax break for billionaires


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what they wanted was protection from the black boogeyman.  All the rest was made up. It was apparent then and obvious now. The minuscule middle class tax breaks you’re touting evaporate by 2020 and morph into tax increases by 2024.  In that same time period the national debt increases exponentially.  The CBO’s own estimates unmask the folly of Trump’s financial hocus pocus.  He’s not concerned because he knows all he has to do is create another boogeyman to blame and to pronounce what a wonderful job he has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republicans complained about spending on disaster relief, raising the debt ceiling, spending on healthcare and education
> 
> Then borrowed money for a tax break for billionaires
Click to expand...

I'm not a billionaire and I saw a tax savings

Section 199A of the new tax law is a boon for anyone who owns S corps, LLCs or is a sole proprietor you know middle class people who own businesses


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what they wanted was protection from the black boogeyman.  All the rest was made up. It was apparent then and obvious now. The minuscule middle class tax breaks you’re touting evaporate by 2020 and morph into tax increases by 2024.  In that same time period the national debt increases exponentially.  The CBO’s own estimates unmask the folly of Trump’s financial hocus pocus.  He’s not concerned because he knows all he has to do is create another boogeyman to blame and to pronounce what a wonderful job he has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republicans complained about spending on disaster relief, raising the debt ceiling, spending on healthcare and education
> 
> Then borrowed money for a tax break for billionaires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a billionaire and I saw a tax savings
> 
> Section 199A of the new tax law is a boon for anyone who owns S corps, LLCs or is a sole proprietor you know middle class people who own businesses
Click to expand...


Did you notice your meager tax savings time out while corporate savings are forever


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slimdugger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were about getting lower taxes and ease regs on business. Everyone got lower taxes, business regulatory have eased and cut through the red tape. So what would they complain about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what they wanted was protection from the black boogeyman.  All the rest was made up. It was apparent then and obvious now. The minuscule middle class tax breaks you’re touting evaporate by 2020 and morph into tax increases by 2024.  In that same time period the national debt increases exponentially.  The CBO’s own estimates unmask the folly of Trump’s financial hocus pocus.  He’s not concerned because he knows all he has to do is create another boogeyman to blame and to pronounce what a wonderful job he has done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republicans complained about spending on disaster relief, raising the debt ceiling, spending on healthcare and education
> 
> Then borrowed money for a tax break for billionaires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a billionaire and I saw a tax savings
> 
> Section 199A of the new tax law is a boon for anyone who owns S corps, LLCs or is a sole proprietor you know middle class people who own businesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you notice your meager tax savings time out while corporate savings are forever
Click to expand...


So I'm supposed to be upset about keeping more of my own money ?

And I don't think Section 199A times out and even if it does I'll be most likely selling the business when it does so I get a pretty nice tax reduction for the next 10 years which I can plow into my retirement portfolio


----------



## whoisit

LOL whats everyone arguing about, we are all in the ship of fools together and were loaded by the very ones y'all argue over. It would be funny if it wasn't so pitiful.


----------



## McRib

Are Teabaggers still a 'thing'? I have not heard a word about Teabaggers in years.


----------



## Deno

Those of us in the Tea Party 

are enjoying watching Trump drive you liberals "nuts"

I guess you could say we are Tea Bagging you liberals.... 

Is life good or what?

I am having a friggin  blast......


----------



## karpenter

*Where is the Tea Party?*

We Put Them In Office
And They Vanished With-Out Trace


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



The Liberals defeated the Tea Party.    As you recall, the media called them "little Eichmanns" and compared them to Hitler and the Nazis and the Triple K.

The movement is dissolved.     And it made room for new movements.

President Trump was elected, and he was never in the Tea Party.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Evolved into Deplorables and helped elect President Trump.


----------



## kiwiman127

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need more spending?  Trump signed a bill that lets the government spend unlimited amounts of money until March 2019.  What’s up with that?
Click to expand...


Well, it''s very clear, neither Trump or Little Trumpsters aren't real conservatives.  I remember when real conservatives went wacko over George W's deficits (and of course Obama's). Then, conservatives principles were backed by convictions.  Today?  Not so much, way too many fake conservatives out there, claiming to be conservatives.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberals defeated the Tea Party.    As you recall, the media called them "little Eichmanns" and compared them to Hitler and the Nazis and the Triple K.
> 
> The movement is dissolved.     And it made room for new movements.
> 
> President Trump was elected, and he was never in the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

Oh...I get it

They dissolved once the black guy was out of the White House
Fiscal responsibility is only for the other guy


----------



## Penelope

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



They are the freedom caucus and Trump and many more in the GOP.


----------



## Marion Morrison

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.



Where is the size of government increasing?


----------



## Penelope

Marion Morrison said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the size of government increasing?
Click to expand...


Defense spending.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Penelope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the size of government increasing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defense spending.
Click to expand...


The number of Bureau workers and Tzars seems to be shrinking, though.

Also, moves are being made towards more government efficiency.

Trump Moves to Ease the Firing of Federal Workers


^These rules need to go through legislation.



Spoiler: TL;DR



"

 Sections 



 Democracy Dies in Darkness 


 Try 1 month for $1 
 Sign In 

Accessibility for screenreader


Business
*Mick Mulvaney fires all 25 members of consumer watchdog’s advisory board*


Renae Merle June 6 Email the author
Mick Mulvaney, acting director of the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau, fired the agency’s 25-member advisory board Wednesday, days after some of its members criticized his leadership of the watchdog agency.

The CFPB said it will revamp the Consumer Advisory Board, known as the CAB, in the fall with all new members.

The panel has traditionally played an influential role in advising the CFPB’s leadership on new regulations and policies. But some members, who include prominent consumer advocates, academics and industry executives, began to complain that Mulvaney was ignoring them and making unwise decisions about the agency’s future.

On Monday, 11 CAB members held a news conference and criticized Mulvaney for, among other things, canceling legally required meetings with the group.

On Wednesday, group members were notified that they were being replaced — and that they could not reapply for spots on the new board.

In a statement, the agency’s spokesman, John Czwartacki, took a final swipe at the group. “The outspoken members of the Consumer Advisory Board seem more concerned about protecting their taxpayer funded junkets to Washington, D.C., and being wined and dined by the Bureau than protecting consumers,” he said.

Revamping the board is part of the CFPB’s new approach to reaching out to stakeholders to “increase high quality feedback,” the bureau said in an email to the group. The CFPB will hold more town halls and roundtable discussions, the letter said, and the new CAB will have fewer members.

2:15
The battle for control of the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau
The White House and the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau are at odds over who should lead the watchdog agency, and what its role should be. (Jenny Starrs/The Washington Post)

But the dismissal of the members is likely to exacerbate concerns among Democrats that Mulvaney is weakening the consumer watchdog.

“Mick Mulvaney has no intention of putting consumers above financial firms that cheat them. This is what happens when you put someone in charge of an agency they think shouldn’t exist,” Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), who helped conceive of the bureau, said in a statement.

Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-Ohio) said: “Mulvaney has proven once again he would rather cozy up with payday lenders and industry insiders than listen to consumer advocates who want to make sure hard-working Americans are not cheated by financial scams.”

As a congressman, Mulvaney repeatedly criticized the agency, calling it a “joke” and saying it needed to be reined in. Since being appointed acting director by President Trump in November, Mulvaney has launched a top-to-bottom review of the bureau’s operations, stripped enforcement powers from a CFPB unit responsible for pursuing discrimination cases and proposed that lawmakers curb the agency’s powers.

Last week, Mulvaney sided with payday lenders who sued the CFPB to block implementation of new industry regulations. The CFPB filed a joint motion with the payday lenders asking the judge to delay the case until the bureau completes a review of the rules, which could take years.

“Firing current members of the advisory board is a huge red flag in this administration’s ongoing erosion of critical consumer financial protections that help average families,” said Chi Chi Wu, an attorney for the National Consumer Law Center who has been a board member since 2016.

The Consumer Advisory Board is required under the 2010 Dodd-Frank financial law. Members also included the head of retail banking at Citi, the founder of NerdWallet and a director at Texas Appleseed, a public interest law center. Members of two other boards — the Community Bank Advisory Council and the Credit Union Advisory Council — were also dismissed.

In a 30-minute call Wednesday morning to announce the move, a CFPB official sparred with some board members surprised by the decision. “We’ve decided we’re going to start the advisory groups with new membership, to bring in these new perspectives and new dialogue,” said Anthony Welcher, the CFPB’s policy associate director for external affairs, according to a recording of the call obtained by The Washington Post.

During the call, Welcher said revamping the CAB would save the agency “multi-hundred-thousand dollars a year” by not having its periodic meetings in Washington. But several board members objected, noting that they would be willing to pay their own way to attend the meetings.

“The new bureau leadership has never met with any of us to determine, and even have a sense of, whether this is valuable advice that the bureau is receiving,” said Josh Zinner, chief executive of the Interfaith Center on Corporate Responsibility."



Mick Mulvaney fires all 25 members of consumer watchdog’s advisory board


----------



## Overtime Paycheck

Can a New York crab join the Tea Party?


----------



## SourKat

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only activate when a black man becomes president. And at that moment they know without reservation that the world is about to end. So like the cicada they are in hiding until the next outbreak. Can they be anymore hypocritical?
> 
> 2009 "The illegal Kenyan is going to bankrupt the country we must have a balanced budget NOW! Keep the government's hands off of my Medicare!"
> 2018 "Hey you know Trump and the Republicans have created in one year a $1.5 trillion dollar deficit which will quickly drive the debt towards $30 trillion dollars. And they now want to cut Medicare, Medicaid, and Social Security to pay for the $1.5 trillion dollars which they gave to the wealthy!"........zzZZzzZzzzz....snore....zzzzZzZzzzz...zzzZ...white person now...zzzz...Hilary... @#$$#....zzz...gun..gun where's my gun....zzz..zz...
Click to expand...


So you have an issue with White people advocating for the issues that affect White people? You have an issue with White people wanting a President that looks like them, talks like them, holds the same beliefs as them, and shares their history as well as traditions? Talk about hypocritical.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

SourKat said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only activate when a black man becomes president. And at that moment they know without reservation that the world is about to end. So like the cicada they are in hiding until the next outbreak. Can they be anymore hypocritical?
> 
> 2009 "The illegal Kenyan is going to bankrupt the country we must have a balanced budget NOW! Keep the government's hands off of my Medicare!"
> 2018 "Hey you know Trump and the Republicans have created in one year a $1.5 trillion dollar deficit which will quickly drive the debt towards $30 trillion dollars. And they now want to cut Medicare, Medicaid, and Social Security to pay for the $1.5 trillion dollars which they gave to the wealthy!"........zzZZzzZzzzz....snore....zzzzZzZzzzz...zzzZ...white person now...zzzz...Hilary... @#$$#....zzz...gun..gun where's my gun....zzz..zz...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have an issue with White people advocating for the issues that affect White people? You have an issue with White people wanting a President that looks like them, talks like them, holds the same beliefs as them, and shares their history as well as traditions? Talk about hypocritical.
Click to expand...


And when we finally get one then we won't have Rump anymore.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the size of government increasing?
Click to expand...


Space Force


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


They’re in hibernation until Biden is elected president.









ZOMBIE THREAD!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



So no one voted on it?


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


fake news


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one voted on it?
Click to expand...

100 percent Republicans


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one voted on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 percent Republicans
Click to expand...


So no vote? How did it pass the House?


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


The last thread started in the tea party forum was October 2021 and I’m not even sure it was about being a member of the party. This party is just a hypothetical branch of the Republican Party. Certainly didn’t catch on with Americans. Can we say the tea party is un american?


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> The last thread started in the tea party forum was October 2021 and I’m not even sure it was about being a member of the party. This party is just a hypothetical branch of the Republican Party. Certainly didn’t catch on with Americans. Can we say the tea party is un american?


The Tea Party is now MAGA

They stormed the Capitol


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> The Tea Party is now MAGA
> 
> They stormed the Capitol


For sure!


----------



## Stryder50

Penelope said:


> Defense spending.


Actually, Defense Spending tends to go down during Democrat Admins and up(recover) during Republican ones.

What does show consistent trend of spending increases are the many social programs.  One can see such if they use the "time machine" function of this website to go back to 1980 and move forward to present to see the real trends.


			https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## San Souci

Manonthestreet said:


> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt


That is because Public Schools teach crap.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Someone say "Tea Party"????*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Funny several people in this thread no longer here


----------



## badbob85037

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


Now this is what I am talkin about. There is no such a thing as an honest government official or employee. From office supplies to selling out a country you black mailed out of millions to Russia. Every one of those government, low life,  criminals ain't worth the dirt they are made of. The only way you can tell these slugs apart any more is the evil, stupidity, and the making of a good joke of the democRat party.


----------



## badbob85037

TheOldSchool said:


> The tea party played its role.  It made rural areas go crazy about scary brown people.  Every single other issue they pretended to care about has been confirmed as nothing more than providing cover.  Like when conservatives say the confederacy was really only about state’s rights.


Do you really think like that?


----------



## rightwinger

Tea Party laid the groundwork for MAGA and Q

Just a place for crazies to hang out


----------



## lg325

Taxed Enough Already is what the letters in Tea Part stand for. Wikis information on its meaning is wrong. I haven't heard much about their coalition lately.  If I dig some information I will post it. But from what I am looking at here they are dormant as far as pushing policy.           Taxed Enough Already Caucus - Summary from LegiStorm


----------



## lg325




----------



## rightwinger

lg325 said:


> View attachment 635677


Taxes are the price we pay to live in a civilized society
Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Friends

Manonthestreet said:


> WASHINGTON The United States spends more than other developed nations on its students' education each year, with parents and private foundations picking up more of the costs, an international survey released Tuesday found.
> 
> Despite the spending, U.S. students still trail their rivals on international tests. U.S. education spending tops global list, study shows
> Obviously we need more spending....rrrigghttttt


Countries where nearly everyone is white or Oriental have a racial advantage over us. They get better results with less money, _and they always will_. American efforts to close the race gap have been expensive failures. I think we should stop trying.


----------



## Stryder50

rightwinger said:


> Taxes are the price we pay to live in a civilized society
> Oliver Wendell Holmes


It's not the concept of taxes that is/was the issue.
It's the excessive and growing amount of taxes, and the inefficient and wasteful ways they are "spent".


----------



## Friends

Stryder50 said:


> It's not the concept of taxes that is/was the issue.
> It's the excessive and growing amount of taxes, and the inefficient and wasteful ways they are "spent".


The New Deal taxed rich whites to help middle class and working class whites. The results were beneficial. Consequently they were politically sustainable. The Great Society taxed middle class and working class whites to help lower class blacks. The result has been increases in black social pathology. Black academic performance has improved little, despite expensive spending programs like Head Start and No Child Left Behind. The tax revolt, which began with the passing of Proposition 13 in California in 1978, and which elected Reagan in 1980 and re elected him in 1984 may be seen as a tax revolt against President Johnson's War on Poverty. Since the War on Poverty was declared in 1964 we have learned that social reform and social welfare spending cannot solve social problems that are caused by personal deficiencies. 

The problems of the inner city are caused by the fact that human evolution has not prepared most Negroes for the requirements of civilization. These are intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy. Characteristics that enabled the ancestors of Negroes to thrive in the tribal environment of sub Saharan Africa cause many Negroes to earn felony convictions in civilized countries.


----------



## Stryder50

Friends said:


> The New Deal taxed rich whites to help middle class and working class whites. The results were beneficial. Consequently they were politically sustainable. The Great Society taxed middle class and working class whites to help lower class blacks. The result has been increases in black social pathology. Black academic performance has improved little, despite expensive spending programs like Head Start and No Child Left Behind. The tax revolt, which began with the passing of Proposition 13 in California in 1978, and which elected Reagan in 1980 and re elected him in 1984 may be seen as a tax revolt against President Johnson's War on Poverty. Since the War on Poverty was declared in 1964 we have learned that social reform and social welfare spending cannot solve social problems that are caused by personal deficiencies.
> 
> The problems of the inner city are caused by the fact that human evolution has not prepared most Negroes for the requirements of civilization. These are intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy. Characteristics that enabled the ancestors of Negroes to thrive in the tribal environment of sub Saharan Africa cause many Negroes to earn felony convictions in civilized countries.


I was agreeing with you on your first paragraph, but strongly disagree on the second one, which sounds very racist to me and inaccurate.

If it was a matter of inherent genetic deficiency than how explain such recent examples like Thomas Sowell or Ben Carson.  Or the other intelligent thinkers and inventors among Negro Americans prior to the mid 20th century. 

My perspective is that it is the increasing absence of fathers and a 'welfare' system where benfits increase with number of children, hence promoting promiscuous birthings that would seem to be two major factors.  Increasing acceptance of rapp music with anti-social and anti law enforcement focus and message also increases the problems of the "inner city", which has spread to outer suburbs as well.


----------



## Friends

Stryder50 said:


> I was agreeing with you on your first paragraph, but strongly disagree on the second one, which sounds very racist to me and inaccurate.
> 
> If it was a matter of inherent genetic deficiency than how explain such recent examples like Thomas Sowell or Ben Carson.  Or the other intelligent thinkers and inventors among Negro Americans prior to the mid 20th century.
> 
> My perspective is that it is the increasing absence of fathers and a 'welfare' system where benfits increase with number of children, hence promoting promiscuous birthings that would seem to be two major factors.  Increasing acceptance of rapp music with anti-social and anti law enforcement focus and message also increases the problems of the "inner city", which has spread to outer suburbs as well.


I have never said that all Negroes have low IQ's. Nevertheless, with an average IQ of 85, the Negro IQ bell curve is moved to the left, and a much smaller percentage of Negroes than whites are in the gifted range.


----------



## tahuyaman

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party laid the groundwork for MAGA and Q
> 
> Just a place for crazies to hang out


That's idiotic.  The tea party was simply a spontaneous grass roots movement which was created by ordinary people who were opposed to increases in tax rates


----------



## Friends

tahuyaman said:


> That's idiotic.  The tea party was simply a spontaneous grass roots movement which was created by ordinary people who were opposed to increases in tax rates


The message of the Tea Party was: do not raise my taxes; do not cut government spending programs that benefit me; balance the budget. Republican politicians can win elections promising to do that. Oone cannot do that.


----------



## mamooth

tahuyaman said:


> That's idiotic.  The tea party was simply a spontaneous grass roots movement


Yes, that's what your masters want you to believe.

Needless to say, you were manipulated. Not that it was difficult.









						The Secret Origins of the Tea Party
					

How Big Oil and Big Tobacco partnered with the Koch brothers to take over the GOP




					time.com


----------



## tahuyaman

mamooth said:


> Yes, that's what your masters want you to believe.
> 
> Needless to say, you were manipulated. Not that it was difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Secret Origins of the Tea Party
> 
> 
> How Big Oil and Big Tobacco partnered with the Koch brothers to take over the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


What are you talking about?  The  tea party was just a spontaneous thing which happened because of then current tax policy proposals.  Taxed Enough Already. 

It was never intended to be an element of any existing political party.

There was no manipulation.  There was no deep and dark conspiracy surrounding the tea party.


----------



## otto105

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep


They’re waiting for another minority president from the Democratic Party.


But they will have to complete with Q


----------



## miketx

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.


Where? Boston harbor, dumbass.


----------



## Papageorgio

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s OK for Republicans to increase the size of government along with its debt.


Democrats have no problem doing the same, do they?


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party laid the groundwork for MAGA and Q
> 
> Just a place for crazies to hang out


This is actually, at odds with reality.

The caucus was formed in January 2015 by a group of conservatives and Tea Party movement members,[6][7] with the aim of pushing the Republican leadership to the right.[2]








						Freedom Caucus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Trump vs. the Freedom Caucus​








						Trump vs. the Freedom Caucus
					

President Donald Trump is now calling the House Freedom Caucus' bluff.




					www.politico.com
				












						Justin Amash Steps Down From House Freedom Caucus After Calling For Trump's Impeachment
					

The Republican congressman has faced stiff criticism from his own party for his support of impeachment proceedings against the president.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## vasuderatorrent

In Carteret County North Carolina there is a very powerful Tea Party. They win every local election and Carteret County has the lowest property tax in the State of North Carolina. Otherwise the Tea Party has fizzled out in my area.


----------



## San Souci

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party laid the groundwork for MAGA and Q
> 
> Just a place for crazies to hang out


Goddam Right. For MAGA. There is no such thing as "Q". Except on Star Trek.


----------



## rightwinger

San Souci said:


> Goddam Right. For MAGA. There is no such thing as "Q". Except on Star Trek.



Trump dined with Q last week


----------



## San Souci

rightwinger said:


> Trump dined with Q last week


Which Episode? Was Captain Picard there?


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Which Episode? Was Captain Picard there?


Nope, a ye and a groyper.


----------



## San Souci

otto105 said:


> Nope, a ye and a groyper.


Any Romulans?


----------



## otto105

San Souci said:


> Any Romulans?


Probably outside since a Ye and a groyper don’t mix well.


----------



## whoisit

Since most were old, maybe they have passed or in retirement homes now, the last great white hope for America, lol.


----------



## Dante Reawakened

rightwinger said:


> Republicans just added $1.5 trillion to debt and gave it to billionaires
> Not a peep



"Where is the Tea Party?" has taken on a whole new meaning. I mean, where the f()k are they?​


----------

